# <$80 10-12' rod recommendations?



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Any and all recommendations for a 10-12' surf rod under $80 or so. Also, why is the Daiwa beefstick so cheap? I'm talking like $25 compared to $85 for the emblems. Basically I've been hearing tica and okuma solaris. Any others? Also a good reel recommendation would be welcome. Not really fighting cobia so just a decent drag, decent line capacity and good casting qualities. Basically a croaker/striper rig for a starving student. TIA


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a solaris and I love it. It loads great and is very light. I have had a problem with the tip but that is something that is easy to fix. A 12ft rod usually cost around 90 dollars but there is always a discount if you know where to look. I've seen the 11ft model at sports authority for 79.99.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Bitterchild,

This site has Tica's on sale in the price range you mentioned:

http://www.digitaldagger.com/

Good rods for the money!  

Macman


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*another option*

check out the new daiwa emblem surf in 11'4" model... the mh version is great to 5 and the h is better to around 6 or 7 imho... 

regarding the beefstick.. i picked one up in a shop and shook it... I thought i heard it crack.... enough said.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*here is your baby*

Pro stick "dirt cheap price" great performnce just posted a review...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10327


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

*Tica v. Okuma*

Basically both can be had for the same price. They've also both received equally marked reviews from owners. Any pros/cons or other input? I've heard the solaris has more flex (not sure good or bad). I think someone mentioned the ticas not breaking down 50/50 rather, butt and rod to keep a 1 piece feel. The solaris breaks 50/50. I think I may need a 50/50 breakdown for storage. Also is there a difference between Tica's UELA and UEHA series other than foam grips versus cork grips? The UELAs 3/4 the price. I'm poor. TIA


----------

